# Budgie leg band



## NancyO (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi everyone - I recently got two english budgies. They had soft plastic leg bands on their right leg. I've since removed them. One has the number 15 on it and the other 23 - that's it. Just curious what that might mean?

Thanks 
Nancy


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Did you get these budgies from a breeder?
If so, contact the breeder to find out how they have their leg band coding set up.

If the band is generic the breeder can put as much or as little information as they wish on it.

What are our new budgie's names?
Are they male or female?
Do you have any pictures of them you'd like to share?*


----------



## NancyO (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you one is male and one is female. They are 8 weeks old. I will ask the breeder what the numbers mean






This is the male. His name is PeeWee


----------



## NancyO (Jun 17, 2015)

This is the female. Her name is Luna.


----------



## NancyO (Jun 17, 2015)

And finally this is Blue. He is a little older


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*PeeWee, Luna and Blue are all beautiful! 💚💜💙
Thank you for sharing their pictures with us.

With regard to the bands, my guess is that the bands' numbering designates the number of the bird your breeder has had from clutches this year.

As you have mixed genders, please ensure you do everything necessary to prevent breeding.*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


----------



## NancyO (Jun 17, 2015)

I will - no babies for us lol. And thank you. I did talk to the breeder. She mainly uses the bands because they are different colors so that when she sells her birds she doesn't sell two from the same clutch to someone. She said the numbers don't mean anything.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Maybe you'll want to start an ongoing picture thread in the Budgie Pictures section of the forum for your budgies?
They are beautiful and I do hope to see more of them in the future.*


----------

